# Jumping into the deep end...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have decided to try and sell a few duck calls to help pay for the AC in the shop. I built a web page and hope to have a banner ad up soon. Before I do that I was wondering if I could get some feed back from the brain trust here on the web site and anything else I should know before making the jump. I do have a pay pal accout all set up and do plan to hook that into the web page (Buy It Now buttons) but I'm not sure I like the way the detall pages work currently and may look for a "photo gallery" type means of shopping the calls inplace of the current thumbnail and link method. Anyway, the web site is www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com. 
Let me know what you think, be honest please, nothing is off the table.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

It looks like a good start to me, but here are a few of my thoughts. I think it's good as-is once you get the add to cart working.

I would add a care instructions link or include that in the package you send to buyers. I would also add something to the "About Us" section on your duck hunting/calling experience. Also, state whether you are using hand made tone boards or type used i.e. metal or acrylic. Do they come with a lanyard?

I have never hunted ducks, but from the very little I know I think those are all thigs I'd like to see. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When I click the contact(link) info button I get a sold call page.

Same page with the photos(link) page only this page has no photo.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep, contact page is hosed up, not sure what happened. Each call is described in detail on the detail page along with price and size. Maybe how to get to the detail page is not clear ? I'll look into that. Several folks have suggested I add a bit more about me and my qualifications, that won't take long to do or much space! Several have mentioned the font, it is hard to read for you guys ? 

The calls come in a box with a "Tail Gunner Duck Calls" label on it, and a card with the company name, the materials used in the call and a date. I also sign each call if I can, but it's hard to sign acrylic. 

 Keep em coming !

Oh Yea, referrals welcomed ! There may be some free pen blanks in it for you pen turners as well. I have lots of them !!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Richard...I like the site..couple of glitches..on 'Photos" button at top..all I get is one SOLD call pix..can't scroll down to see other pix..if there are any...

One other little thang...(I know..I'm a 'nit picker'.lol)... That peg or whatever it is on the driftwood to hold up the calls just jumps out at me.. Might wanna grind a flat spot for the plug so all you can see is the caller and the driftwood... Or, mebbe not..LOL..

Might make a deal with ya to partner with some pens too.. I been thinking about a website, but I just don't have the knowledge or the 'get-up-and-go' to do it myself..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Richard, I like the website, layout, colors and fonts all look good to me! The only problem I could find was you have mis-spelled the word competition on your "about us" page. You spelled it "Compitition"

I think it looks great!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang it Trod !

I was just about to post up I made some changes and fixed a few things when I saw your post......back to the drawing board.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Double post....see below.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Dang it Trod !
> 
> I was just about to post up I made some changes and fixed a few things when I saw your post......back to the drawing board.


LOL...yeah I know about "going back to the drawing board" I have built more than my share of websites in my time.

Just one other thing (at least for right now  )...On your "Home Page" you have this sentence...* I make each one as if it was the only one my calls will ever be judged by.*, it could be just me but I don't really know what you are saying here, maybe there is a word missing? Just my 02


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....those are some very nice looking calls! You better start working on getting that inventory up because those are going to sell like hotcakes. Great photos too! gb


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

looks great, 

on the piece of driftwood that you display the calls - the peg shows up too bright, how about painting the peg with flat black- would disappear into the black background. 

how about a "gift certificate" some ladies may want to buy a call for their duck hunting husbands & not know exactly what he wants.

lanyard for calls? where would someone purchase one?

how about a "hunter's special package" duck call & lanyard + matching pen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, I fixed the spelling error Trod caught and made a few other changes as suggested. 



Yep, I plan to either build a flat spot, or paint the peg black on the display. Lots of consistent feedback on that. I purchase the cord to make and include a simple lanyard with each call, just haven't had time to make them up yet. I plan to show a pic of a packaged call that will give the buyers an idea of what comes with it and how it's packaged. If someone wants a gift card, I'll be happy to provide one, and will mention that on the site somewhere. 

I don't make pens, (but I know someone who does !) and will add that option to the web site. I also know a few real lanyard builders and will add links to them as well. Good Ideas !

As far as inventory, I added 9 more last night ! And hope to have a banner add up and running very soon on 2cool and few other sites.



Thanks for the input !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK folks, made another set of changes and have plans to add a few more pages with the stuff a lot of you recommended.

Just found out the cost for a banner add has gone up 400% since the change in ownership, that sure take me out of the game and expalins why we don't see some of the local guys we used to and do see the coast-to-coast guys these days. RATS. Glad to see 2cool all grown up, but, it's sort of sad at the same time. I don't lurk on very many boards so if you think you know a good place for a banner, le tme know.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Excelent! I think you have done a very nice job with your site.

I hope you do real well with sales.


----------

